# P 0 T E N T I A L : [WORK/EMOTION][NISMO][STANCE] : Feature



## Vudoo4u2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Part 1 of the 3 part feature..Hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

VERY nice pics. That Z has a mean stance.


----------

